# Qctp Oxa or Axa



## Turner (Dec 19, 2019)

I have a grizzly g1550 that I’m just setting up to use. It has an old piston style no name qctp that came with it but I’m short on holders. This machine is a starting point for me and will most likely be replaced for something larger in the future. 
   This setup is on a compound slide that I will be removing, (I’ll keep it around with the old qctp attached), and I’ll be making a spacer block in place of the compound. This system just isn’t rigid enough even for brass or aluminum. (Chatter).
  I have searched around and found that I really can’t afford the big name posts but am willing to spend enough to purchase the phaseII qctp and five holders.
  Now the question, oxa or axa?? The g1550 is an 8x18 lathe and from all of the reading I’ve done, it’s on the bubble between these two qctp sizes. 
  Insight or advice?

 Turner.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 19, 2019)

You have to measure the distance ……..oops edit . You're making a spacer so either would work . Personally if it were me , I'd go with the OXA just because if you ever decided you wanted to use that compound , you could with this post . After researching , both would work on the compound .


----------



## darkzero (Dec 19, 2019)

I agree with Dave, have to decide if you ever want to use the QCTP with your stock compound. If yes, then OXA, assuming it's the correct size for your lathe.

If you don't care about using it with the compound, I would go AXA. Not that you'll see a difference in rigidty between the 2 sizes. I say AXA cause tool holders are much more readily available for AXA as well as more tool holder types. And you mentioned possibly getting a larger lathe in the future so the AXA may be something you can use on your next lathe.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 19, 2019)

Just my 2 cents worth, probably a quarter these days, oh well~~~

I have a G-1550 and a Craftsman 12X36. Both machines use the AXA, with the compound mounted on the 1550. That way too, I have a bit of interchangability between the two. One does large (for me) projects, the 1550 small. If something needs to move from one to the other, there *is* some adjustment but the cutter is handy and already in a holder.

I don't use a riser block, the compound is 100% mounted. On the Craftsman, I occasionally have work that requires prefers the use of a lantern tool post. Other than that, the two use the same tooling.

.


----------



## Turner (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks for the information I was leaning axa anyway but wasn’t sure if it would be overkill. My plan is to place the new qctp on the next lathe eventually and keep this piston tool post for the compound so it could be used as needed. I didn’t hear any rebuttals on PhaseII equipment . 
   Bi11Hudson, I’ve been pondering locating change gears for the g1550, (this one didn’t come with any), any ideas on where to find these? I’ve looked around and haven’t had much luck.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 20, 2019)

Best place to try is Grizzly, the current model is G-4000. Same machine, made in China vs made in Taiwan. Spindle nose thread is  M39X4 vs 1-1/2X8, and a few more metric fasteners. Oh, and $1000 cheaper. Change gears will bolt right up. BTW, they are metric Modulus 1 with 20* pressure angle, a common enough size. 









						9" x 19" Bench Lathe at Grizzly.com
					

<h1> Grizzly G4000 9" x 19" Bench Lathe </h1> <h2>The perfect combination of price and performance. </h2> <p>The Grizzly G4000 9" x 19" Bench Lathe is a great lathe for those getting started in metalworking.</p><p>It has a number of features and capabilities typically only found on higher-end...




					www.grizzly.com
				




.


----------



## Turner (Dec 20, 2019)

Thank you sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

